# I got laid off yesterday



## QuietRiot (Aug 2, 2007)

It was someone of an awful feeling for me. It was my first real job into the "real world" after graduating college. I've been there only 4 months now but, really liked what I did and enjoyed going to work. All the layoffs were due to a merger, I thought I would be safe because one of my jobs involved a lot of testing on system they were still going to use but it didn't turn out that way. I guess no-ones safe in the financial industry. I mostly feel bad for all the other employees who had been there so much longer.

anyway, that job required me to do a ton of data validation and other projects that required me to use VBA pretty much everyday. They even paid for a class I took and everything. It was at this job I truly found how awesome (and how much I enjoy) working with excel.

Hopefully, I find something I'm interested in.

< end rant


----------



## PaddyD (Aug 3, 2007)

Bugger, and best of luck.


----------



## MarkAndrews (Aug 3, 2007)

> Bugger, and best of luck.



I can only echo Paddy's words

I'm sure you'll find something sooner rather than later


----------



## DiscoPistol (Aug 3, 2007)

And ditto again.

In a previous life I was employed as a Cisco Engineer for 6 years and then got made redundant.

It was while working there that I also found a love for Excel and am now happily employed as a VBA Developer.


Best of Luck

DP


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that Quiet - I know it probably doesn't feel like it at the moment, but you will find something else.  Thankfully what you've learned re VBA and Excel is a highly useful skill to a potential employer - so good luck!

My own job/workplace is suffering a long and drawn out death as we were taken over by a much bigger player last year - I doubt I will have a job at the end of next calendar year...


----------



## Lewiy (Aug 3, 2007)

That’s harsh, but to put a positive spin on it, my previous job required/inspired me to get to grips with more advanced Excel usage (granted it was just in terms of formulas back then) and then the redundancy smacked me in the face about a year ago.  I thought that would be the end of my freedom to roam the immortal spreadsheet. However, I then moved into my current position which has allowed me to run wild with Excel in all aspects and (along with MrExcel of course) has given me the chance to really learn the good stuff.

The moral of the story?  Something better will always come along no matter how bleak it may seem.

Good luck with finding something new!!


----------



## MarkAndrews (Aug 3, 2007)

I got made redundant back in Feb, previous employer promised me the world in my initial interview, but failed to deliver, then made me redundant for the lack of skills they promised to train me on

It took me 3 days to find another job, I was rather annoyed as I’d left my first job after being there for 7.5 years, for something which sounded brilliant, a year later I was redundant

I am happy where I am now (only the 3rd company I’ve worked for)  - well I say that, but I’m looking around at other opportunities

Excel is a great skill to have, more so as MS Excel is a common business tool used in some shape or form in most companies


----------



## Domski (Aug 3, 2007)

You're obviously not daft fella, you'll find something easy enough and chances are it'll be better than the last one as well.

Good luck!!!

Dom


----------



## SydneyGeek (Aug 3, 2007)

Bummer. But, it's an opportunity. I was laid off 10 years ago and that's the view I took at the time. I followed my interests -- first training, and then consulting in Access and Excel. If you know your stuff, there's definitely work out there. 

Best of luck finding something soon!

Denis


----------



## steve case (Aug 3, 2007)

The first time I got "Canned" it was the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Aug 4, 2007)

My experience is also that situations that seem bad at the time, often end up leading to much better times ahead - I hope it turns out that way for you!

BTW, you probably need to position yourself somewhere in between "Quiet" and "Riot"   

Good luck! Hope to keep seeing you around MrExcel.


----------



## HalfAce (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about the setback.
Hopefully if won't last long and won't really be one after it's all said & done.


----------



## QuietRiot (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks guys,

hopefully things work out for the better.

They did offer me half of my job back and the other 4 hours of the day I would be helping another team. Problem is I don't really want to do that because it involves answering phones and taken trades. It did make me feel good that they know im an incredible worker and they don't want to loose me. The fact that I got 50% is amazing considering we're dealing with a large corporation and a ton of lay-offs. You either leave for good or take another position within the company. They never offer your same job back once they consider it redundant.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 10, 2007)

Go for your old job as a consultant, charging double what you did, bill for 8 hours a day and work 4.

It's amazing how many corporations have and continue to do that.

Good luck.

Smitty


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 10, 2007)

> Go for your old job as a consultant, charging double what you did, bill for 8 hours a day and work 4.
> 
> It's amazing how many corporations have and continue to do that.
> 
> ...



So, so true...


----------



## absquatulation (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear your news Quiet riot. 

Something will turn up, look at me, I've been made redundant from 5 out of my last 6 jobs. I now just keep laughing - it unnerves people. 

I used to work in the manfacturing industry but England has stopped making things and imports them. I now work/attend in an Asylum


----------



## QuietRiot (Aug 13, 2007)

wow, 5 out of 6 jobs. 

did you receive a severance after each lay-off? 

you could make a living getting laid off. 

October 1st is my last day, then I get about 14 weeks paid and all my vacation time etc I didn't use.

it would be cool if i could land a job for October and I would be making so much money .. basically 3 months of getting 2 checks and only working 1 job. I don't think I'm that lucky though.


----------



## absquatulation (Aug 14, 2007)

> wow, 5 out of 6 jobs.
> 
> did you receive a severance after each lay-off?
> 
> you could make a living getting laid off.



In the UK it's slightly different, if you've worked there for less than 2 years you get your normal notice (which you might be expected to work) and nothing else. If you've worked there for longer than 2 years you get you normal notice, plus the grand total of £210 capped max, for each year you've worked there. They can pay more, but when a company is in financial problems, paying people more to lay them off is not in their interest.


----------

